# Switzerland Super League 25-29 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 24, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
25 Sep 20:45 FC Sion - FC Lausanne-Sports 1.57 3.85 6.00 +71 FC Sion - FC Lausanne-Sports 
25 Sep 20:45 FC Thun - FC Basel 3.90 3.40 1.95 +72 FC Thun - FC Basel 
25 Sep 20:45 FC Luzern - Grasshoppers Zurich 2.60 3.15 2.75 +71 FC Luzern - Grasshoppers Zurich 
26 Sep 20:45 FC Zurich - FC Aarau 1.67 3.80 4.95 +74 FC Zurich - FC Aarau 
28 Sep 20:45 Grasshoppers Zurich - FC St. Gallen 1.92 3.30 4.15 +61 Grasshoppers Zurich - FC St. Gallen 
28 Sep 20:45 FC Basel - FC Sion 1.30 4.90 11.00 +61 FC Basel - FC Sion 
29 Sep 14:45 FC Luzern - FC Thun 2.05 3.30 3.65 +61 FC Luzern - FC Thun 
29 Sep 14:45 FC Aarau - FC Lausanne-Sports 1.72 3.60 4.90 +61 FC Aarau - FC Lausanne-Sports 
29 Sep 17:00 BSC Young Boys Bern - FC Zurich 1.95 3.50 3.75 +63


----------

